# Konsole in GUI ausgeben



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

hi, 
ich wollte mal fragen ob es eine Moeglichkeit gibt die Konsolen "Ausgabe" ueber AWT ausgeben zu lassen, in einer Textarea oder etwas aehnlichem, vielleicht kann mir ja einer Helfen.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## jgh (16. Okt 2012)

klar...
	
	
	
	





```
ByteArrayOutputStream baos = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
		System.setOut(new PrintStream(baos));
```

dann entsprechend [c]baos.toString()[/c] für deine Komponente in der GUI aufrufen...


----------



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

Cool Danke! .. Hier bekommt man echt verdammt schnell ne Antwort! echt cool!! :applaus:


----------



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

Also irgendwie kom ich hier nicht weiter, hab jetzt meine Text Area 


```
private MyTextArea konsole =new MyTextArea(10, 50);
```


```
myPanel.add(konsole);
```

und wie kriege ich da jetzt alle Konsolen "Ausgaben" rein?


----------



## JavaMeetsBlueJ (16. Okt 2012)

[OT]Müll geschrieben[/OT]

String temp = baos.toString();
konsole.setText(temp);


----------



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

ich habe jetzt die folgenden Zeilen in das Programm eingefügt, trotzdem tauchen die sysout Strings nicht in der Textarea auf, was mach ich falsch?


```
myPanel.add(konsole); 
				ByteArrayOutputStream baos = new ByteArrayOutputStream();
		        System.setOut(new PrintStream(baos));
		        konsole.setText(baos.toString());
```


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (16. Okt 2012)

Woher kommen denn die sysout-Texte? Aufruf eines externen Programmes?

Bernd


----------



## precoc (16. Okt 2012)

ne die kommen nur aus verschiedenen klassen ... is also alles ein Programm..,


----------



## bERt0r (17. Okt 2012)

Das ganze ist nicht so einfach: Du brauchst einen separaten Thread der die Sysout ausliest und dann an deine TextArea hinzufügt.


----------

